# no eth0 [SOLVED]

## bugg123

Got another problem now that im actually booting into gentoo...

eth0 does not exist....

Im brand new to linux and was wondering is someone could help me driver wise and installing it...

Network card is Intel PRO/100 VMLast edited by bugg123 on Tue Nov 01, 2005 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## groovin

are you lookin at what ifconfig outputs? if so, it might be that youre eth0 isnt assigned an IP address.

look at your dmesg output "dmesg | less" and see if your system detected an ethernet card. 

if you dont see anything regarding eth0 or eth1 and a NIC, then your kernel might not have the right drivers compiled into it or available as modules.

----------

## bugg123

dont see anything about ethernet reading that... dont really know what im looking for though

what should i do from here?

----------

## groovin

in my dmesg output i see this somewhere in there:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI
> 
> e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

or if i do dmesg | grep eth0 i see:

 *Quote:*   

> e100: eth0: e100_probe: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection

 

If you dont see that, then your kernel probaly doesnt have support built into it. have you compiled a kernel before?

----------

## bugg123

i dont see anything when i type that and this is my first time configuring a kernel by myself without the help of a friend who hass used linux for 5 years or so

where should i go from here?

----------

## metamorphoise

hey, i'll try to help you, i would like to give something back because i've recieved lots of help here over the last few months  :Very Happy: 

as root, enter the following command:

cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig

then scroll thru these options:

device drivers > networking device support > ethernet (10 or 100mb)

now make sure there is an asterisk (*) next to your ethernet driver, from what i can tell it should be "intel(r) pro100+ support"

now press esc a bunch of times and save your config

now enter (still as root):

make && make modules_install

wait a bit, now you have to copy the new kernel to your boot partition. if you followed the gentoo installation guide this would be /boot (make sure /boot is mounted too, to be safe enter "mount /boot")

if you have a 32bit processor, enter this command

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<whatever you named your kernel>

if you have a 64bit processor, i would assume its arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage but i dont know.

backup your config:

cp .config /boot/config

now reboot and see if that works!

----------

## bugg123

I LOVE YOU!!

anyways now i got an error in name resolution *sigh*

linux on a school network is lots of fun.... guess ill try figuring something out

----------

## bugg123

do you just put the name server in /etc/resolv.conf by using

nameserver (ipaddress)

----------

## groovin

yep, just stick that ip address in there. but make sure you eth0 is working first... try pinging something by ip....

----------

## Diabolus

I have the same no eth0 device error on boot

i reconfigured the kernel knowing my network device is

Modem: 	ESS Technology ES2838/2839 SuperLink Modem

i picked EtherExpressPro/100 driver in the kernel (not as a module)

installed, rebooted. . . no change

one other weird thing is that i get command not found when typing 

lspci

txs in advance

----------

## groovin

diabolus, the ESS superlink is a telephone modem right? are you sure thats the right driver?

----------

## Diabolus

yeah, i took the wrong device from start. 

i investigated and found out that i needed the tulip drivers for my network card.

i fixed it by rebuilding kernel

emerged kde for 16 hours and had a blast making the xorg.conf get my resolution right. 

then i had no sound, which i fixed too

and now im rolling  :Very Happy: 

i forgot about this thread in the meantime. And even then it's not mine, so i couldnt tag it solved

but thanks for the help tho

these forums rule

----------

## bugg123

eth0 is up but now i put my dns ip in there and got temporary name resolve failure

i cant ping because im on a school network where ping is disabled...

----------

## nextgen200

 *Diabolus wrote:*   

> I have the same no eth0 device error on boot
> 
> i reconfigured the kernel knowing my network device is
> 
> Modem: 	ESS Technology ES2838/2839 SuperLink Modem
> ...

 

lspci isn't installed by default, you have to do

```

emerge pciutils

```

That should get the lspci program running  :Smile: 

----------

## bugg123

hmm any ideas how to fix this temporary problem guys?

----------

